# Muzzloading during shotgun?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Just wondering how many muzzleload during shotgun season?Since the plant is closing for two weeks i'll get to hunt both,with my muzzy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm going to hunt the extended season with my shotgun, but last year I hunted the extended season with my Omega. I shot two Does during that weekend also. I would use my muzzleloader more often, but feel that I spent too much money on my slug gun to let it sit in my closet.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I hunt with a ML full time....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FUll time ML here.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ML full time for me. My son pre-inherited all my other guns, it's all I have left.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The 3 of us that hunt together all hunt only with MZ's


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

ML 90% of the time.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

ML for me also. Most of the guys I hunt with use their ML's also. My ML is far more accurate then my slug gun.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Frontloader for me full time. Started with a Thompson New Englander sidelock, went to a Remington Model 700 ML (what a piece of junk) and now own and shoot 2 different Thompson Omega's. Shot 3 last year and one already this year.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That all I shoot.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Omega Pro Hunter all the way.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Wow I'm not alone on this one, use my omega for both seasons, passers by give me funny looks. It's all about bullet placement baby!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

thinking about getting the tc omega myself. havent heard a bad thing about it.


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

ML for me too. Just put a new scope on it, now I got to get it sighted in!


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

one shot one kill. TC Omega


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

When I put my bow down long enough to gun hunt, I only use my Knight M/L
Gave my slug gun to the neighbor kid years ago.

Shot a nice doe with it last Saturday ground hunting. She walked out in front of me at 25 yards, grunted her to stop one shot and drop. 
I will never shoot at a running deer or one that I am not 99% sure that I can Make a clean quick kill on. 

Unloading a barrage of fire at running deer is like jerkin off. It feels good for a little bit, but it aint the real thing.

As I have posted in another thread:
Gun season should be limited to M/L's or single shot slug guns. If you need a back up shot, carry it in your pocket or in your quiver.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

if im not hunting with my bow i have the omega in hand, amazing gun


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Over the past 40 years of hunting deer in Ohio, I have owned three good ones. Started with a Franchi 12 g. O/U(two shot automatic!) with a sheetmetal 'v' taped to the rib 12" up the barrel. Got serious about deer in Ohio (long, long before it became so popular) and bought an Ithaca Deerslayer(aptly named!) with an infinite eye relief, Leupold Duplex pistol scope. That gun probably killed enough deer to sink GJU's Thompson!! Then the Knight MK inline w/ 4X scope. This is a precisely shooting rifle-not a "Primitive Weapon", by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I shoot a C.V.A. Kodiak and I like it. I had a C.V.A.150 mag and it was inexpensive and it shot really well also. there are a lot out there to choice from.
The C.V.A's are nice but I haven't shot a hole lot else. I would like to though.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

T/C black diamond for me during all Ohio hunts.

ski


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Thompson center encore pro hunter goes whenever i go. Two shots two kills so far this year


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I use my 12ga. singleshot Ultra Slug Hunter. Shoots as well as my T/C Encore at 100yds. If it did not shoot as well I would have stuck to the Encore because most ML's will out shoot the shotguns. I can reload and clean my Ultra Slug Hunter much quicker. But there is nothing like watching the smoke fly when you pull the trigger on the ML. Hopefully when the smoke clears you see that deer kicking on the ground.


----------

